# Interesting Parachute Insertion Platforms



## AWP (Jun 22, 2014)

Some of you may know about the OV-10 Bronco. The Marines and AF TACP's used them

http://www.aviationspectator.com/more-aviation-photos?page=495







Today I found this little gem:

http://www.airspacemag.com/military-aviation/deadliest-night-fighter-korea-180951418/?page=3



> Jerry Dixon recalls an exercise he flew during which raiders—recon Marines—found an unexpected use for the Skyknight’s escape chute. He was deployed to the Philippines for the exercise in February 1958. Assigned the role of aggressor squadron for the maneuvers, Marine planners used Whales for a clandestine insertion of Marine commandos behind “enemy” lines. Dixon was part of a flight of four Skyknights that flew night formation with a recon Marine occupying the right seat of each airplane.
> Approaching the drop zone, the raiders got out of their seats and slid into each airplane’s escape chute, keeping their heads still in the cockpit. “When we got to the drop zone, the formation leader made the prearranged signal to drop, I tapped my raider on the head, and he was gone like a shot,” says Dixon, still in awe after all these years. “You talk about a set of balls to do what those guys did.” Dixon later heard that two of the commandos broke bones landing in the jungle.


 
The link below has 4 photos showing the method described in the Smithsonian article. Imagine doing this with a rig, ruck, and weapon. 
http://www.ejection-history.org.uk/Aircraft_by_Type/F_3D_Skynight/Douglas_F3.htm

No doubt that other unique platfoms exist.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Fair number of senior folks listed.

Great links!


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2014)

Another method, this one used by the SOE and the OSS Carpetbaggers, the Joe Hole.

http://maquis-nistos-esparros.chez-alice.fr/crash_en.php

From a Handley Page Halifax bomber:





From a US Carpetbagger B-24:





This dicusses the B-24. The Halifax used a simple hole cut into the bottom of the aircraft with a small deflector to keep the jumpers from snagging the tailwheel. One guess as to how they determined the necessity of a deflector...

http://www.holmewoodhall.co.uk/history



> Once packed, the containers were taken by convoy to the waiting aircraft at nearby SOE or USAAF airfields. The primary airfield that Area H supported was Harrington in Northamptonshire where the Carpetbaggers were based. Specially modified B-24 Liberators were used by the Carpetbaggers. *These planes had radar, flash suppressors mounted on their machine gun in the top and rear turrets. British container release equipment replaced the bomb racks and they were painted all black.* The removal of the belly ball turret created a “joe hole” for parachuting agents. All missions were conducted only during the full moon period, when the extra light could assist the pilot’s vision. *The Carpetbaggers pioneered low level night flying in the USAAF*. They stayed below 2,000 feet to avoid German radar and anti-aircraft defences as well as to make more precise air-drops. The drops were made between 400-600 feet and under 130 miles per hour. This velocity was near the stall speed of the B-24, but it reduced the opening shock of the parachute and reduced the risk of damage to the container contents.


 
If you're in AFSOC and don't know about the Carpetbaggers...a lot of people have failed you.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 22, 2014)

We used OV-10s as spotters to guide us toward enemy positions. Nice little aircraft. I never knew they could be used for this purpose.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 22, 2014)

OV-10 was a fun jump.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 22, 2014)

SOWT said:


> OV-10 was a fun jump.



Yup. Weird, but a rush.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 22, 2014)

How many guys with chutes, gear etc can get packed in to one? Looks like 4 or 5 based on the pic.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> How many guys with chutes, gear etc can get packed in to one? Looks like 4 or 5 based on the pic.


 
Most sources I've ever seen cited 4 w/o equipment and 3 with rucks. I've found one or two sources which said it could carry 5. The few videos I've seen showed 3 jumpers with rucks per a/c. On OV-10T was proposed which would carry 12 jumpers in a side-by-side configuration, and the original specs for what became the OV-10 called for 6 jumpers. Weight wouldn't be an issue, so the limiting factor would be the size of the compartment.

If I had to make an educated guess I'd say 4 or 5 w/o rucks and 3 with rucks....maybe 4 in an emergency.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 22, 2014)

4 without rucks, rucks and gear were a hassle and IIRC, were put in a bag that got dropped first.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 22, 2014)

Why the OV-10 for insertions? I'm guessing because insertions would not be expected from that platform?


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Why the OV-10 for insertions? I'm guessing because insertions would not be expected from that platform?


 
Small, maneuverable, able to drop a recon team or small element without exposing a C-130. Plus their missions would have them flying in and around the FLOT, so they would be a familiar sight. You expect jumpers from a -130, like you said...not from an OV-10.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Small, maneuverable, able to drop a recon team or small element without exposing a C-130. Plus their missions would have them flying in and around the FLOT, so they would be a familiar sight. You expect jumpers from a -130, like you said...not from an OV-10.



Plenty in the boneyard at Tucson...

Oh, that and A-1 Skyraiders for CAS.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 24, 2014)

A-1s were very cool. Too late for WW2 but great weapons platforms. VNAF flew them.  Also USAF, for CAS on air rescue missions. They were called "Sandys."

I remember very well comming with OV-10 pilots on the PRC-25. The closest I ever got to one was on the hanger deck of the USS Okinowa.


----------



## talonlm (Jul 24, 2014)

What?  No love for the M-28?

(And yes, I stole it from the interwebz.  Not a lot of pictures out there and I don't have my phone / camera here.)


----------



## talonlm (Jul 24, 2014)

A Polish clone of an Antonov design loaded with Canadian engines and American avionics (manufactured in China).  And modded in the states!  Tell me how that doesn't qualify as an "Interesting Parachute Insertion" Platform?!


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2014)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> C-145A Skytruck (aka M-28). Polish rip-off of a Russian design built under license in the US.


 
Ah, a Russian copy of the Shorts Skyvan.


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 26, 2014)

PH AF OV-10 fleet still in service but very old.  This has been tested for airborne ops here, but only with 4 slick jumpers. 
     Lost good a friend flying this, and another had a close call. Good thing the ejection seats worked as advertised. Some never had the chance to pull the handle. A great aircraft and lots of army guys here "in deep trouble" owe their lives to it. RIP to the fallen aircrew. 
      A simple and cost-effective CAS bird for the jungles. But a bit too old too always keep it in good shape for flying nowadays.


----------

